
Windows Phone overtakes Blackberry in the U.S - pmelendez
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/windows-phone-overtakes-blackberry-u-s/#!y4OTW
======
Hoff
Clickbait title: Windows Phone didn't "overtake" Blackberry so much as the
Blackberry sales declined below the entirely flat sales of Windows Phone.

This is an article that describes the continued decline of Blackberry sales,
as compared with the flat sales of Windows Phone; which shouldn't really seem
newsworthy.

~~~
lambda
Actually, the sales for Windows Phone increased, it was just the market share
that was flat (as the market as a whole expanded). Be careful about the
difference between flat market share and flat sales; they are not the same in
a growing market.

------
devx
More like Blackberry "undertook" WP in US, since its decline rate has been
much faster than WP's growth rate in US.

Sites like TheVerge [1] said exactly the same thing when it happened worlwide,
that WP overtakes BB, even though this is how the market share charts were
looking like back then:

[http://static3.businessinsider.com/image/5192a95969bedd70220...](http://static3.businessinsider.com/image/5192a95969bedd702200000a-940-705-620-/sai-
cotd-051413.jpg)

As you can see WP's growth was snail pace back then, yet it "overtook"
Blackberry. We're seeing the same kind of misleading headlines now, I guess
because they get more hits and shares from Microsoft fans. Journalism at its
finest.

[1] - [http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/16/4336298/windows-phone-
over...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/16/4336298/windows-phone-overtakes-
blackberry-to-claim-third-place)

~~~
quarterwave
"undertook" \- ROFL.

------
jrockway
At first I thought this was about some trademark infringement lawsuit with a
Blackberry clone called "Bloackberry". Then my eyes jumped to the non-
misspelled words...

------
skc
Heh, people will keep laughing at Windows Phone, until they won't.

This is a very good phone platform you're ignoring.

------
aashishkoirala
You have a typo in your title.

------
kram8
But - Windows Phone is no winner in the US mobile device market... yet.

------
iluxonchik
*Blackberry

